# Tons of Snook.....



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

.....but not a bite to be had.

Was down at Marco Island this weekend and I can tell you I no longer agree with the snook closure. Every dock we went to had dozens and dozens of them around the lights at night, and even some in the day time. They were all decent sized ones too, lots of big breeders in there. 
However there was a ton of bait everywhere around the docks too, so they didn't care to bother with our baits or lures. We tossed everything at them from shrimp, to gulps, to finger mullet.......

Here is a bad picture, but you can see about 15 or so snook just chilling, every dock we went to was like this. Being I've been catching them on occasion up by me I really think they don't need the closure anymore.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Snook may be at acceptable levels, but what does it hurt to allow them to flourish MORE and become even more populous? Do you need to eat them that bad?

Just playing devils advocate...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Snook may be at acceptable levels, but what does it hurt to allow them to flourish MORE and become even more populous? Do you need to eat them that bad?
> 
> Just playing devils advocate...


Props to you!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't usually keep any fish, on occasion maybe a red or some trout, but I don't agree with needless closures when a species is already heavily regulated. If they are going to do closures to let a species "flourish" then they need to rotate it to all species and not just have knee jerk reactions from one year to the next. Hell just look at what's going on with the goliath grouper!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

At the price it cost to fish now days IMO I do feel the need to be able to keep and eat my fish...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Yes, I agree the Goliaths are a big problem and something needs to be done to thin the herds. But snook are far from that scenario. We had an extremely mild winter last year, what if the winter is not so mild this year. There are plenty of other species, that frankly are better table fare, to make a meal out of. IMO, I prefer catching any fish more than I do eating them. I fish because I love it, not because I want reimbursment for the money I spend to do it. If I usually fished offshore I'd be singing a different tune, but fishing inshore is fairly inexpensive. Unless you just gotta have a fancy boat or van staal reels.


----------

